
Top funny source code comments « deconectat - redDragon
http://deconectat.wordpress.com/2010/09/23/top-funny-source-code-comments/
======
jgrahamc
Long ago I had to maintain someone else's 250,000 line C program. It contained
a single comment:

    
    
       /* bad code */
    

I never found out if this was a description of what followed or an
admonishment to the code itself.

~~~
DanBC
...or perhaps even that single comment contained an error, and should have
been

    
    
         /* bad coder */

------
jemka
Code comments are my guilty pleasure. Like texts from last night for nerds. I
don't care if they're fake, they're entertaining to me. But I desperately hope
deep down some of them are real. Like Santa.

------
phevia
Dont wanna spoil the party, but these are all taken from the famous
StackOverflow thread: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/184618/what-is-the-
best-c...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/184618/what-is-the-best-comment-
in-source-code-you-have-ever-encountered)

At least some attribution should be given. (The link "via cobaia" is a 404).

~~~
redDragon
More on the mozilla source code website: <http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-
release/search?string=screw>

------
redDragon
Talk about expletives in Source Code. Ha Ha! [http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-
central/source/content/xslt/t...](http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-
central/source/content/xslt/tests/XSLTMark/XSLTMark.xul#20)

Perhaps mozilla's code base can be analysed for usage of commit styles ;)

------
kls
Best one I ever came across was:

/* Here at this very place, you will discover that reality is but an illusion,
that the box does not exist and the cat never lived. */

IIRC it was doing something with /dev/null

